# Dateien prüfen auf Gleichheit



## bbb2000 (16. Nov 2012)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne wissen, wie man am besten den Inhalt zweier Dateien(z.B. Pdfs) vergleichen kann.
D.h. zum Schluss will ich haben, entweder der Inhalt der beiden Dateien ist gleich oder nicht.
Evtl. würde ich den MD5 beider Dateien ermitteln und somit auf Gleichheit prüfen.


----------



## TKausL (16. Nov 2012)

Erstmal größe in Bytes vergleichen, wenn ungleich beide öffnen und die Zeichen einzeln nacheinander vergleichen


----------



## Ark (16. Nov 2012)

TKausL hat gesagt.:


> […] wenn ungleich beide öffnen […]


Du meinst wohl, "wenn gleich". 

MD5 etc. bringt nur was, wenn jeweils mehrere Dateien miteinander verglichen werden müssen. Und selbst wenn MD5 gleich ist, können die Dateien unterschiedlich sein.

Ark


----------



## TKausL (16. Nov 2012)

Ark hat gesagt.:


> Du meinst wohl, "wenn gleich".



Stimmt, falschrum gedacht 
BTW: Für MD5 müsstest du sowieso beide Dateien Zeichen für Zeichen durchgehen, dann kannst du auch direkt vergleichen...


----------



## trääät (17. Nov 2012)

TKausL hat gesagt.:


> Stimmt, falschrum gedacht
> BTW: Für MD5 müsstest du sowieso beide Dateien Zeichen für Zeichen durchgehen, dann kannst du auch direkt vergleichen...



ist zwar richtig das man für Hashes nun mal Digest.update(byte[]) und Digest.final(byte[]) nutzt ... aber wenn man das was du sagst wort-wörtlich umsetzen würde bräuchte man RAM = größe beider daten zusammen + 64MB normaler heap ... und dann einfach Arrays-klasse anwenden ...
ich denke das hashen hier deutlich "ram sparender" ist ...


----------



## Bernd Hohmann (17. Nov 2012)

trääät hat gesagt.:


> ... aber wenn man das was du sagst wort-wörtlich umsetzen würde bräuchte man RAM = größe beider daten zusammen + 64MB normaler heap ... und dann einfach Arrays-klasse anwenden ...
> ich denke das hashen hier deutlich "ram sparender" ist ...



Hä?


----------

